# south platte at c 470 ??



## billcat (Jun 3, 2008)

3+ hours (in a raft) could put you down near where 85 and 25 merge, but with tubers that might cut this in half. There is a park just off the river there, with parking and a nice takeout. If you wanted better/shorter run parking & takeout you could take out at union or oxford. Both have nice lots and good riverside access, oxford is steeper to take out. I guess you could run all of the drops @ union and then take out and walk back up to the parking lot @ the union ballfields. If I'm going to union I always want to make sure and hit those drops.


----------



## kmitchell (Jul 2, 2011)

And all of it is good and safe for tubers? I've only been 470 to mineral


----------



## billcat (Jun 3, 2008)

I dono that I'm qualified to answer what's "good and safe" for tubers given that I've never been tubing and I raft. That said, I've seen tubers on all of the Platte metro. At levels this low, you could pretty much stand up in the middle of most of the river and walk around anything that gave you cause for concern. The section from Union to near Florida has a longer drop near ruby hill park that I'm guessing sober tubers would want to walk around. In a raft, it's a non-issue and I've seen kayakers doing it repeatedly. There is also a double drop boat chute section near Reynolds landing, I've seen some tubers portage this section while others run it.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

For what it's worth, the river is beyond low right now. Like, really friggin low. You'll probably want a few hundred cfs coming out of Chatfield to do the float. When you see 36 cfs coming out of Chatfield and 56 cfs at Englewood, guess where that extra 20 cfs is coming from.

Detail Graph

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?06710247

Instead, you could float the deckers section of on the South Platte. Check the cheeseman gage before you go.


----------



## kmitchell (Jul 2, 2011)

wow thats low!!

k... lol so where would a 3 hour float be in the deckers area?? drop in and take-out?


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Putin on the south platte downstream of deckers near where the road turns to gravel. Takeout either just above the chutes, at the Colorado trail, or at the confluence with the north fork. It will take about 2-3 hours. Mellow Class IIish above the "chutes." Mellow Class III- in the chutes and II+ below the chutes. Most tuber-ass injuryies occur below the chutes. Have fun!


----------



## kmitchell (Jul 2, 2011)

or something closer???


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Water World.


----------



## COyak88 (Jun 15, 2011)

Yesterday I went with some friends down the Platte. They were in tubes and I took my kayak. We put in at Mineral and took out at Prince just before Belleview. The river was very low in numerous spots. I had to get out and pull my boat to deeper sections several times. There were three rapids that we shot through and my tubing friends didn't have any problems with the drops. I personally don't think it is worth taking a kayak down this section right now.


----------

